# KA24E pistons



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

does anybody know where i can find some aftermarket pistons for my 89 240sx. it has the KA24E in it. i have an extra KA24E and i want to build it up and put it in place of the motor in my car now. anybody know of some comapnies that have pistons.....or cams......or crankshafts?


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Try Crower they make a lot engine internals


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

www.racetep.com i wanna get some for my car but i gotta wait till i get out of this shitty state long enough..fuck oklahoma


----------

